# Painting engine compartment hoses



## andrewg_ny (Jul 28, 2004)

I am interested in adding yellow stripes to rubber hoses (yes, seriously) inside the engine compartment. Does anyone have any recommendations for a type of paint (or even tape?) that might be used for this? I'm looking for something that will be reasonably safe and durable for this application.
Thanks


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Painting engine compartment hoses (andrewg_ny)*

well, if you want to go the tape route, home depot sells about 15 different color rolls of electrical tape, and yellow is one ofthem, they also have electrical tape in a bottle that you paint on, Otherwise i'd find a paint thats heat resistant that can stick to rubber.


----------



## iceguy (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Painting engine compartment hoses (andrewg_ny)*

Yellow, the color of speed!


----------



## andrewg_ny (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Painting engine compartment hoses (TRUEBELIEVER)*

I guess i'm hoping someone out there knows of that 'heat-resistant, sticks to rubber, available in yellow' paint.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Painting engine compartment hoses (andrewg_ny)*

honestly i wouldnt even bother, Just buy a yellow silicone hose kit if you want yellow that bad. Chances are if you find something that will stick it will look like hell in a few months http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

